# camping for silverstone - British GP - advice?



## drmjclark (Feb 19, 2006)

Hi folks- anyone been to any of the campsites for the british GP - if so which one, how did you find em

I would prefer

1) Close ( walking to circuit )
2) Hard Ground
3) Party atmosphere - not taking family !!!! 

happy to use genny and have loads of water on board 
A friend told me that silvertsone have one at the circuit but I can find any details of it anywhere ??

Recomendations please


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

Hi for the last 2 years at donington moto gp i have camped on site and had a cracking time
Dont know if you can at silverstone gp thought

Alan H


----------



## lydgate (May 17, 2005)

Whittlebury Park Golf & Country Club
Whittlebury
Towcester
Northamptonshire
NN12 8WP

http://www.whittlebury.com/

Walk to circuit from this site


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

See here even closer

>click<

£35 per night two nights minimum


----------



## drmjclark (Feb 19, 2006)

thanks both - have you both been to these sites and what were they like


----------



## Maxonian (May 13, 2005)

Hi drmjclark,

There is no on-circuit camping at the BGP for ordinary punters.

We've used Litchlake for the last ten years. There are minimal facilities. You probably wouldn't want to use the toilets and showers by the weekend. Take a long hose and park close to one of the few standpipes. Allow grey water drain onto the grass and dump your toilet waste into the pit behind the toilet blocks. Don't camp too close to the funfair - it gets very noisey.

The camping fields are not well drained. If it rains and you get bogged down the owners will charge to pull you free.

However, it is the closest campsite to the circuit (right opposite the main entrance). 

It is very very expensive at £35 per night. 

By comparison, we went to the French GP this year, and paid €110 for 4 nights camping with decent toilets and showers and ELU - and this is on circuit camping about 50m from the track.

Better still is Le Mans, but that's another subject.

Raymond


----------

